# pets love classical music trust me



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My neighbor cat always show up on my balcony when i play some Satie or Grieg, dont know why but
im convinced animal have better ears than us there for, classical music for em most be like somesort of drug.

I Wonder if any study have been made about cats and dogs and there reaction to music, because scientist played bach or Beethoven to grow plant to see music actual effect on plant you probably all heard about it?

What about you guys, what do you think , do you have pets, like a dog or cat or one of these expensive talking bird, do they like music(is it possible) even if they dont understand it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My wife's dogs didn't care at all for Mahler, Schoenberg or Webern.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

None of my dogs, past or present, has ever shown any affinity for any kind of music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to mention i would love to have a grey Parrot from africa, thee talking one's .He and i could lisen to Olivier Messiaen works togheter and i would need no friends(joking).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My dog runs out of my listening room when I play music.

I believe it's due to the music being too loud for any canine's sensitive hearing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> My dog runs out of my listening room when I play music.
> 
> I believe it's due to the music being too loud for the dogs' sensitive hearing.
> 
> ...


I guess that the Mahler got to the dogs .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I guess that the Mahler got to the dogs .


Yeah. But it could be Bach, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Sibelius, etc;

So disappointing to see him fly out of my listening room.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

These cats love atonal music:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Better is a cat who knows how to play a concerto


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> These cats love atonal music:


Not to carp, but these animals really need a more thorough grounding in harmony and counterpoint before they attempt dodecatphony.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Better is a cat who knows how to play a concerto


I really feel Nora is now competent to improvise a catenza. Might I suggest it be inserted at the paws at 3:11?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Better is a cat who knows how to play a concerto


Yeah, but can he embellish repeated sections in Bach?


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Cats are so yesterday. It's time for Chickens to compose.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The nose said:


> Cats are so yesterday. It's time for Chickens to compose.


"I have nothing to play and I am playing it and that is chickenfeed." - Bird Cage


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The nose said:


> Cats are so yesterday. It's time for Chickens to compose.


I hear a lot more pecking than piano notes ... very experimental eh?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The nose said:


> Cats are so yesterday. It's time for Chickens to compose.


_*walks out to chicken coop rubbing hands together gleefully*_


----------

